# Oars: Prepairedness vs. Practicality vs. Space vs. ___???___



## azekologi (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok, so I was thinking about something I saw today and wanted to have ya'll weigh in...

I saw an ad, perhaps BPS or Cabela's, and noticed the fella in the ad was captaining a 1436-ish tin, life jacketed up, and rowing with a 36" canoe-type paddle.

Now, maybe my approach was overkill, as sometimes my oars can get in the way, but when I bought oars for my craft, I employed some whiz-bang formula which factored length and beam measurement to come up with the length of oar your ship requires for adequate propulsion. The formula suggested an 8' oar for my 12', 64" beam tin. About $200 later, I have some great looking wooden oars, chrome oarlocks, and should be able to row myself out of a a sticky situation weather and strength permitting. Now, mind you, I mostly fish electric-only smaller mountain lakes (which can get windy, but aren't current driven rivers, streams, or creeks) so my main propulsion is a 55# Minn-Kota and a coupla 12Vs. For safety and perpairdness, I wouldn't feel adequately equipped without having the proper length oar, no matter how obtrusive. Truthfully, I don't see how I could even navigate on the water with a small 36" paddle, or the like.

I know that when you're using gas & electric, the electric is almost like your backup; so you may not carry oars at all. But those to do, or carry something (?) for emergencies, *what is it and what factors do you consider*?

All in all, I wouldn't mind having less cumbersome wood on board by trading for a nifty little paddle, but feel that such a brash decision would be putting my crew's safety at risk. Hence, until I move up to gas as primary propulsion, I feel that I'll probably have the oars on board.


----------



## Deadmeat (Jun 18, 2011)

In an emergency situation, I've always considered my trolling motor my backup and I also have a small collapsible paddle with me as well. I don't think it's very likely that both the main motor and trolling motor will both fail at the same time and I've never had it happen in all the years I've had a boat. But in the rare event that it does I've got the paddle. The oars would just take up too much space in my G3 1544 to justify having them for an event that hasn't happened in 25 years.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a wooden paddle because it came with the boat. But I really doubt it would do vey much in case of emergency. I would use my gas motor to idle back on an electric only lake if the need arose. Likewise if I were in a place running the gas motor and it broke down I would opt for the trolling motor to get me to shore.


----------



## po1 (Jun 18, 2011)

For me without a middle seat, rowing is out of the question. But I do carry a 6' Wood Canoe Paddle which is great for pushing out my 16' jon boat after beaching it. Like above I've got a great running outboard and a trolling motor, which if needed I could use to get me back to the dock if a problem occurred out on the lake.


----------



## jixer (Jun 18, 2011)

After I removed the middle seat, I quit carrying the big oars with locks. I have a gas and electric motors so I only carry a smaller oar that fits out of the way, and is mostly used for pushing the boat off of things.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 18, 2011)

My 16' rig is electric-only, with a 54# MG foot-control on the bow, and a hand operated 40# MK on the stern, with each one connected to a seperate deep-cycle battery. The one on the stern is rarely used, except to get the boat on the trailer, but is mostly my backup propulsion in case the unit on the bow fails. I do have two paddles onboard, which are a 3' and 4.5' (I think) canoe-type wooden paddles. They are both stowed in the 60" storage box on the port side, with them used mainly to push-off from the bank or ramp, as others do. If push came to shove (both tms/batteries failing), I'd use them for paddling, but it would be a _real_ task. :shock:


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 18, 2011)

i have a 3 pce aluminum paddle,but never used it. i have gas,electric and a batt. guage built in to my switch panel,and 2 deep cycles so i know how much juice iv'e got at all times.


----------



## wasilvers (Jun 18, 2011)

I've had to use the paddles once. My dad's boat broke down about a mile from the launch. We were at the coastline and we were downwind of the launch. He had two paddles - canoe style and we went to work. It took us a LONG time to get his aluminum 90hp boat back to the launch (I'm thinking 1.5 hours?) There were times I thought about getting out and walking it back. 

That being said, I keep 2 stored in my boat at all times (3 if I have that many in the boat who can paddle) - If I have one motor only, I go fishing upwind so I'll have some help just in case. 

It is normal for me to pull a paddle out at the first fishing stop. I use it primarily to get lures unstuck but also to push off of shallow ground.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a couple of paddles (I found them :mrgreen: ) that I always carry - just in case


I could carry oars but could not use them because of the deck


----------



## TNtroller (Jun 18, 2011)

I have small 36-42" wooden paddle in the under seat storage on my tracker pt175. haven't had to use it and if my 60 hp and tm both die, then I'm gonna flag someone down to give me a tow (hopefully). Would probaby not make much headway with the paddle, but I got one anyway. LOL


----------



## Zum (Jun 18, 2011)

It's law up here to have atleast one paddle or oar...or atleast 50' of rope and an anchor,chain etc.
This is for boats up to about 20'.

https://www.tc.gc.ca/eng/marinesafety/debs-obs-equipment-size-less6m-1791.htm


----------



## Nussy (Jun 18, 2011)

Electric for main power and cellphone for backup power ........

Then again I'm on a 50 acre lake that I live on so if the motor dies i'll eventually blow to one shore or the other


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd never really have to consider paddling considering the speed my trolling motor will pull me, but my luck is pretty crappy so I keep a really small oar stashed in the back on top of the gas tank. It's there in the event I need it. At that point, I'll be pretty pissed off, so paddling with a 2 foot oar won't be able to top it :|


----------



## 200racing (Jun 19, 2011)

2 is 1; 1 is none. 

i usually have 2 forms of propultion. gas , trolling motor.
fullsize paddles get put in for remote trips on low traffic bodies of water.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 21, 2011)

We are required by law to have a paddle in the boat around here. I have a telescoping one that is really well made and stows away nicely. I got mine at Canadian Tire but I think Walmart also sells them.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 22, 2011)

I carry a trolling motor. It's mounted to the front of the boat and should get me out of a jam if need be.

BTW....and a bit off topic and nothing to do with oars/paddles, but I noticed a Father's Day ad from Cabella's showing dad out in the boat with several little kids fishing. Nobody in the boat was wearing a life jacket. That bothered me quite a bit!


----------



## Zum (Jun 22, 2011)

Do a pole on that subject.
If people are honest it may surprize you the outcome.


----------

